# New grill please!!!!



## badgero (Jul 7, 2016)

Evening y'all, I need some advice. 
Moving house next month and can't be bothered to build another brick grill, so my rather wonderful fiancé says that we will need another BBQ. 
We will be taking the redneck grill (filling cabinet) and the Brinkman bullet, but we need a more dedicated grill. We'd like to have the capacity to smoke (she likes a drum type), direct/indirect grill, plus having the capacity to add a rotisserie and a pizza oven (greedy I know). All this and we don't want to spend a fortune. If we could look at something around the £200 mark I'd be happy. 
I'm sure all this is probably wishful thinking, but it doesn't hurt to ask. 
Oh yeah, and as I will be looking to build a BBQ/smokehouse/cookhouse at the new pad, looking good and possibly looking to incorporate into the build. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## molove (Jul 8, 2016)

The 57cm Weber Kettle is the only BBQ I know of that has rotisserie and pizza oven accessories, though they aren't cheap additions.

https://www.weberbbq.co.uk/product/weber-charcoal-rotisserie/

https://www.weberbbq.co.uk/product/weber-original-charcoal-pizza-oven/

https://www.weberbbq.co.uk/product-category/charcoal-barbecues/

I've never used any of these products so I can't comment on whether they are any good or not.

Regards

Piers


----------



## wade (Jul 8, 2016)

The 57cm Weber kettle will do the job for you. Great for grilling, BBQ roasting and Low & Slow. You will not get the rotisserie and Pizza attachment within the £200 but they can be supplemented as Christmas presents.

Don't be confused regarding the different models. Personally I prefer to use the Original Kettle rather than the "Premium" models. They do the same job but the Original Kettle is a lot less expensive (~£125 street price) and it is easier to later attach a temperature control system if required.

In addition to the Kettle the Weber branded Pizza attachment (which works very well) is ~£136 and the Weber Rotisserie is ~£162. Generic versions can also be found.

http://www.wowbbq.co.uk/weber-barbecues/weber-charcoal-bbqs#WeberOriginalKettle57cm-link

http://www.wowbbq.co.uk/weber-accessories/weber-charcoal-accessories


----------



## some bloke (Jul 9, 2016)

I have a 57cm weber, and it's great - I do a lot of low n slow on it. I got one with the 3 vents underneath rather than the one-touch model that has the ash catcher and (which I have found from from using a friends) is more 'set and forget' than mine. I didn't know about low n slow bbq when I got it but would definitely get the one-touch if I was buying a new one now. Get the hinged grate too, if you can.


----------



## badgero (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi all

Thanks for the earlier advice, but we've gone in a different direction and got a charcoal/gas combined, for convenience and smaller smokes. 













image.png



__ badgero
__ Jul 11, 2016






I know it'll need looking after as they are susceptible to corrosion, but we are going to build a shack at the new place, so it should be ok. something a bit like this.













image.jpeg



__ badgero
__ Jul 11, 2016






Exciting times, cheers.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

The bug has bitten!

This is my BBQ Shack. It's called "The Dog House" because that's what I am always in!













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jul 11, 2016






Large Kamado,













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jul 11, 2016






Small Kamado with a home built Mini WSM













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jul 11, 2016






GMG Pellet Smoker.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jul 11, 2016


----------



## badgero (Jul 11, 2016)

It's a terrible, terrible affliction, but by the gods it's fun. And it's catching, I'm cooking 40lb (raw) pulled pork for a friends party at the weekend, one mate has found a filing cabinet for his own redneck grill and another friend is building a BBQ area and wants my advice on what else he will need to compliment his new pizza oven. 

Bloody brilliant. [emoji]128515[/emoji]


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Badgero said:


> It's a terrible, terrible affliction, but by the gods it's fun. And it's catching, I'm cooking 40lb (raw) pulled pork for a friends party at the weekend, one mate has found a filing cabinet for his own redneck grill and another friend is building a BBQ area and wants my advice on what else he will need to compliment his new pizza oven.
> 
> Bloody brilliant. [emoji]128515[/emoji]



Get them to join!


----------

